# such beautiful ppl on here.. =D



## tinymuffin (Oct 8, 2005)

hey everyone, my name is anna & i came across this forum and absolutely fell in love with it. the tutorials are wonderfil here, and the fotd , everyone is so beautiful =). everything about this site is so helpful & its the best makeup site ive seen in a while, hehe . 

well off to more browsing around & getting tips on how to do my makeup. im a noobie to the makeup world, hehe.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 8, 2005)

well hello anna!! i'm glad your've found this marvelous site!! hope you enjoy browsing and hopefully one day we'll be able to see you on the FOTD!!


----------



## Janice (Oct 8, 2005)

Greetings & Welcome Anna! I'm glad you stopped by and liked the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope to see you around soon.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 8, 2005)

welcome anna!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## vloky (Oct 12, 2005)

hi anna!  you're name reminded me of muffinfilms.com which I haven't visited in forever, but it is super cute!


----------



## user3 (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome!!! I agree with you this a great site! Can't wait to see you around the boards!


----------



## user2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Anna and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have every day!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Anna


----------



## DivineFacez (Oct 15, 2005)

I am new to spectra and I absolutly LOVE it! I would love some friends! I am currently in Make up school at Von Lee. Hope to work for MAC!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Oct 15, 2005)

hello and welcome to specktra! Hope you enjoy it here as much as we do :-D


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 18, 2005)

hello and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## user4 (Oct 20, 2005)

hiiiiiiiiiii..... welcome!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard Anna, I'm sure you'll fit right in here, it's a great site


----------

